# PFK Aquascaping Contest Blog  - Teaser



## George Farmer (10 Sep 2007)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/p ... blogid=118


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Sep 2007)

It must be good for the UK and Ireland aquascaping scene if Neil and Zig`s scapes weren`t good enough to win, because they are a couple of lovely tanks set up by a couple of talented aquascapers. I have been following Neil`s tank on AE for a while now.

There is obviously a bit more strength in depth than I suspected. Let`s see if we can start overhauling those guys just over the Channel, who seem to be setting a pretty high standard at the moment.

Dave.


----------



## Harlequin (10 Sep 2007)

Agree with the sentiments above.  I must say, I am really impressed with the Iwaugumi shown there, and I'm always impressed with Neil's work, which I've been fortunate enough to see developing over the past few years now.  I am certainly keen to see the winner if those two are runners up.  

Really good to see some nice work like this-seeing the final product in all it's glory is what it is all about for me, and I really hope we see more of this standard coming out in the UK and Ireland.

Cheers 
Nick


----------



## George Farmer (10 Sep 2007)

Thanks, guys.

Please feel free to leave comments on the blog too...

I think you'll like the winner.  It was a really tough call though, the top 3 in that category were all excellent, as you can see from those two.

I don't envy the AGA and ADA judges... Well I do, but you know what I mean.


----------



## oldwhitewood (11 Sep 2007)

The winner better be good George is all I can say


----------



## zig (11 Sep 2007)

Pipped at the post.......Gutted  Had high hopes for that one. 

Wouldn't envy you the judging  job either George fair play to you for taking it on, nice tank Neil


----------

